# A922 Liebherr Rail-Route / Wheeled Excavator (Kibri 10204)



## AyalaBotto (Oct 27, 2010)

*Liebherr A922 Rail-Route / Wheeled Excavator (Kibri 10204)*

Hi,

My Liebherr A922 Rail-Route / Wheeled Excavator (Kibri 10204), scale H0 / 1/87:



























Hope you like it!

Thanks.
Regards,
Ayala Botto
Lisbon, Portugal

*Facebook: "Ayala Botto Model Trains"
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ayala-Botto-Model-Trains/100140160133220[/B]*


----------



## AyalaBotto (Oct 27, 2010)

*Liebherr A922 Rail-Route / Wheeled Excavator (Kibri 10204)*

Hi,

Some interesting links on this issue:

http://www.rheinard.de/index.php?id=56

http://forum.beneluxspoor.net/index.php/topic,26768.0.html
(check all 3 pages!)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uq23DrtONtw


Thanks.
Regards,
Ayala Botto


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Cool piece of equipment. Is it powered? I noticed some videos of powered examples (working bucket and everything.)


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, it has wires coming from the truck assembly, one can only assume those are for power.


----------



## Cape T/A (Aug 15, 2012)

To me they kind of look like they are just plastic lines to replicate the hydraulic hoses.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

The models I've found of this are only $25-30. Not sure how they'd provide a powered unit for that cost. Especially with the functional arm/bucket.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Cape T/A said:


> To my they kind of look likey they are just plastic lines to replicate the hydraulic hoses.


Hoses? Look like wires to me, color coded and the ends solder tinned. There is also what looks like soldered contacts, probably for the wires alongside the mounting block in the center of the truck.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

The detailed pics of the build are in this thread. (I hadn't looked at the links other than the pics posted in the OP)

http://forum.beneluxspoor.net/index.php/topic,26768.0.html

Nice kit-bash build. Very cool


----------



## Cape T/A (Aug 15, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Hoses? Look like wires to me, color coded and the ends solder tinned. There is also what looks like soldered contacts, probably for the wires alongside the mounting block in the center of the truck.


yes it appears to be a drivable unit, but i thought you were saying that the bucket and boom all operate, looks to me that they dont.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

When the OP put this thread up I was able to find the video....I can't seem to find it now.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nope, sorry to mislead you, I was just saying that it was apparently able to move under it's own power on the rails.


----------



## AyalaBotto (Oct 27, 2010)

*Liebherr A922 Rail-Route / Wheeled Excavator (Kibri 10204)*

Hi,

Updated links and new photos on this topic:



























































































Thanks.
Regards,
Ayala Botto


----------

